# Image Attachments Showing Up In-Line?



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

It was just brought to my attention that at one point, images attached to threads were also being embedded in line automatically - and that this now does not happen.

I tested this out and confirmed that while I can post an image link in-line and embed it with no issues, attaching the image does not cause it to be embedded automatically in-line.

I (nor anyone else here) changed anything that should have affected this, and as someone who doesn't actively attach images to the board, I'm not sure I recall ever having tested this before.

Are the rest of you experiencing this? Do you have any idea, if this is indeed happening, when it stopped working?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Photos in threads are still inline for me. It was part of the recent FR update.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a note on this: if you upload a photo via the Attachment feature in Forum Runner, it does come through as an attachment (when viewed via a regular browser) but it does NOT appear in Forum Runner.


----------

